# Eastern Washington Breeders



## JustinM509 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, first off I am new to the forums but have been poking around for quite a while, reading up and doing searches for various things. I've been trying to find a breeder on my own without much success so I decided it was time to ask for help.

I live in Spokane, WA and my wife and I (no kids) have been looking for a GSD for a little while now. Nobody seems to have puppies available or they are far out. My wife has had 3 GSD's in her life growing up and I was raised with Labs. 

Heres our basic list of things we want in a GSD;
-*A companion/pet* that we can take with us basically anywhere we go, around town, busy parks, outdoor events with lots of people and other dogs. We are very active so lots of runs and hikes
-*Level Temperment* - Personality with a good ON/Off Switch. Not too high strung but able to go out and play/excercise but be good inside the house as well during down time.
-*HEALTHY!* - I think this is obvious, a good healthy dog with good healthy parents, just good breeding standards.
-We will NOT be doing Schutzund or any other discipline with this dog
-A puppy, younger the better, NO RESCUE (maybe at another time but not for our first)
*-Male*
-Color, The red and Black Saddleback or Tan and Black.
So preferebly a West German show Line with good drives and some working ability as opposed to a working line dog.
-Price Range *$1500-2000*

So basically what I am asking for is advice, recommendations and experience with Breeders in and around Eastern Washington. The local one that I found and visited is I-Guard International and while his dogs are what I want, his prices are a little too steep; $3500 for a puppy.
Have also tried Vom Theishof and their litter is sold and a litter here in Spokane has one runt left who is sick at this time and cant be sold. Willing to travel a little bit, so northern oregon, north idaho, and western washington but arent really looking to get a dog shipped as we want to meet the breeder and puppy in person first.

I think thats it for now, I hope you guys can help!


----------



## JustinM509 (Sep 5, 2012)

Input on any of these would be appreciated!

*My List*
I-Guard International (too expensive, but has new litter) _Spokane, WA_
Vom Theishof (long distance, no litters) _Boise, ID_
Zeder-Kamme (long distance but has upcoming litter) _Boise, ID_


Any information on these before I put them on the list?

Vom Haus Vianden _Eastern WA_
Schaferhund _Eastern WA_
Tannhauser _Seattle Area_
Von Waldberg _Snohomish, WA_


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm going to PM you.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Ditto!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Vom Haus Vianden

Charlotte is in Post Falls. I know her personally. 

www.guardyan.net

Shyne is awesome and so are her dogs.


----------



## JustinM509 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input! I took a few off of my list due to experiences that I had with them personally or through recommendations from some of you.

So to update my list of breeders I feel comfortable with;

Vom Theishof* (no puppies available)
Vom Haus Vianden (unkown if they have puppies)
Guardyan Kennels (no puppies available until spring)

Still looking for reputable breeders in the Seattle Area, Central Washington, Eastern Washington, North Idaho, or Western Montana, that breed good healthy well tempered dogs for a companion/pet. Tan/black, red/black, West German prefered over DDR, Czech, East German working lines.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

German Shepherd Breeders - Kennel Gold-Berg - Quality German Shepherd Breeder

You can look here......


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

You sound like you want West German Showlines,not working lines. I highly recommend Charlotte at VomHaus Vianden, she is a good friend of mine. However, she breeds working lines. She does have a couple puppies available I believe. She matches the owner and dog well so if you are willing to compromise on color, you should contact her. 

I only deal with working lines so can't really recommend anyone else that would fit what you are looking for. I have a litter planned for late this year but the waiting list is full and it is a working line litter. 

I can recommend a very good breeder in MI that produces the type you are looking for. 

PM me if you want more info.


----------

